# typhoon body kit?



## corndawg (Jul 17, 2003)

where can i find a typhoon body kit for my s-10 blazer, like the '91-'92 gmc typhoon jimmys ive got a stock '89 i wouldnt mind doing that to, or a '86 2wd with a carbed lt1 thats already lowered ect.....anywho, ive already checked ebay, where can i get one?


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Youre probably about 10 years too late. Thats when ground effects were still all the rage in the sport truck community. I bet if you pick up an issue of Truckin or one of those other magazines just go through some of the advertisers even if they dont have it listed call and ask something is bound to turn up


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Try www.stylinconcepts.com


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

i know of a parts yard that has a typhoon in it with the compleat body kit minus the front bumper...how much r u looking 2 spend?


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

rockford racecraft bought all gms old stock years ago. the no longer sell full kits you can buy the few peices they have left in there stock for an outrageouse price

or try syty.org i think it is


----------



## BigBlockBrett707 (May 2, 2003)

Someone is making fiberglass repros now. Go to syty.net and search the BB.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

might want a real typhoon so much performance


----------

